# "Dem Ostdorsch geht's miserabel"



## geomas (29. August 2019)

Gutes Interview, danke dafür!


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2019)

@ Georg: Gutes Interview!
Was ich immernoch nicht verstehe ist, vor Einführung des Baglimits ist der starke 2016er Jahrgang entstanden. Nach Einführung des Baglimits folgten deutlich schwächere Jahrgänge. Für mich bedeutet das, dass der Einfluss der Angler, ob mit oder ohne das Baglimit, auf den Gesamtbestand ist also sehr gering. Dafür nimmt man aber einen nicht unerheblichen wirtschaftl. Schaden in Kauf.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. August 2019)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Georg: Gutes Interview!
> Was ich immernoch nicht verstehe ist, vor Einführung des Baglimits ist der starke 2016er Jahrgang entstanden. Nach Einführung des Baglimits folgten deutlich schwächere Jahrgänge. Für mich bedeutet das, dass der Einfluss der Angler, ob mit oder ohne das Baglimit, auf den Gesamtbestand ist also sehr gering. Dafür nimmt man aber einen nicht unerheblichen wirtschaftl. Schaden in Kauf.



In der östlichen Ostsee (für die meisten von uns anglerisch nicht so entscheidend) ist die Befischung sowohl von Anglern als auch von Berufsfischern das geringste Problem, wie Zimmermann sinngemäß im INterview auch sagt. In der westlichen Ostsee spielt die seiner Aussage nach eine größere Rolle, aber auch hier ist die anglerische Entnahme nicht das Problem. Da müssen wir einfach Glück haben, dass die Umstände so sind, dass es hoffentlich ein paar starke Jahrgänge geben wird. Und dann müssen alle Beteiligten klug genug sein, die Quoten nicht gleich wieder ans obere LImit zu setzen, sodass sich ein stabiler Bestand aufbauen kann mit einer vernünftigen Alterspyramide.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2019)

Ein Lamento jagt das nächste. Das Meer(chen) Ostsee ist geschunden, wie nix Gutes, aber jeder hat die tollsten Argumente, warum grad seine Gruppe lustig weiterhuren soll und darf. Lasst die Ostsee einfach mal für einen mittleren Zeitraum in Ruhe und sie und ihre Fischbestände sich erholen. Dann kann es wieder werden. Aber nur von Lippenbekenntnissen werden die Fischlein weder größer, noch wieder mehr!

Und wenn ein paar Jobs dabei draufgehen, so what!? Da schaffen die Großkonzerne das x-fache in einem viertel Jahr weg. Und da kräht auch kein Hahn länger als einen Augenblick!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. August 2019)

Sehr interessantes Interview @Georg.Danke für das Einstellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. August 2019)

Danke für das Interview.

Wie so oft, auch hier sollte man mit politischen Entscheidungen den Anregung der Wissenschaft folgen. 

Auch erkenne ich durchaus eine große Übereinstimmung zwischen den mahnend Stimmen,  die sich hier bereits zu dem Thema geäußert haben, und den Aussagen von C. Zimmermann .


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2019)

Und vor nicht mal ganz 2 Jahren hieß es die Bestände erholen sich ordentlich. Es gab 2018 tatsächlich viel Jungdorsch .. ist da alles bereits abgefischt worden?


----------



## Luidor (30. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist es das nicht. Erstens zeigt der 2016er Jahrgang ein breites Spektrum an Fischlängen auf. Wenn Sie also jetzt einen 30 Zentimeter langen Dorsch fangen, kann der durchaus noch aus 2016 stammen. Zweitens bringen Punktbetrachtungen wenig. Wenn ein Angler an einem Tag mal zehn untermaßige Dorsche fängt, sagt das wissenschaftlich nichts aus. Wir müssten wissen, was er in den zehn Jahren zuvor an der gleichen Stelle, zur gleichen Zeit mit der gleichen Methode gefangen hat. So könnte man dann Tendenzen erkennen.



Aber um zu berechnen und als wissenschaftliche Analyse zu vermarkten dass Angler genauso viel fangen wie die Berufsfischer reichen ein paar abgegebene Fangberichte und einige Begleitfahrten auf Kuttern allemal ??


----------



## Rheinangler (30. August 2019)

....ich glaube mich gut erinnern zu können, dass ein Argument für die Einführung des ersten Baglimits für uns Angler auch der *sehr schlechte 2016er* Jahrgang war. 

Damals konnte man die 2016er nicht finden und erst als plötzlich die (Angler)-Fänge hoch gingen, hieß es, dass der 2016er Jahrgang wohl doch deutlich besser war, als es die Wissenschaftler zuvor festgestellt hatten. 

Ich traue diesen Aussagen über die 2017/2018er Jahrgänge daher nicht. Ich will da aber auch keine bewusste Manipulation unterstellen, sondern einfach nur Unwissenheit. Das Meer ist groß und zu glauben, man können mit ein paar wenigen Testausfahrten belastbare Aussagen über Fischbestände machen, ist aus meiner Sicht gewagt und hat keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit. Insofern hoffe ich, dass die 2017/2018 Jahrgänge doch ähnlich gut ausgefallen sind wir der - eigentlich auch nicht vorhandene - 2016er Jahrgang. 

Problematisch wird es, wenn die im Westteil wegfallenden Dorschquoten dann im Ostteil - von den Westfischern - aufgefüllt und weggefangen werden. Die Fischereiminister haben es schlussendlich mit Ihrer Quotenvergabe für die Berufsfischerei in der Hand - wir Angler haben, ob mit oder ohne Quote, keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Entwicklungen beim Ostseedorsch.


----------



## Georg Baumann (30. August 2019)

@Rheinangler: Zimmermann sagt ja auch selbst, dass die Prognosen aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr schwierig sind. Aber wenn ich mich jetzt mal in die Lage desjenigen versetze, der das entscheiden müsste, würde ich lieber unsichere Prognosen als Entscheidungsgrundlage nehmen als gar keine. Die Erfahrungen der Fischer möchte ich keinesfalls in den Wind schlagen, sind aber natürlich auch Interessengeleitet. 

Ob Westfischer so ohne weiteres in die östliche Ostsee fahren drüfen, um dort Quoten zu erfüllen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich habe es aber so verstanden, dass die Quoten für die Meeresgebiete verteilt werden und dann die Staaten diese Quoten auf die einzelnen Fischereibetriebe umlegen. Was aber schon jetzt zu beobachten ist und was in der Diskussion bislang noch gar nicht so hochgekocht ist: Viele Fischer fahren nach ERfüllung der Dorsch- und Heringsquoten verstärkt in die Boddengewässer, um dort auf die nicht quotierten Zander, Barsche und Hechte zu fischen. Kann man ihnen nicht verdenken, die müssen/wollen ja auch von was leben. Aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch diese Bestände massiv unter Druck geraten. Arlinghaus leitet derzeit eine Studie zur Reproduktion der Boddenhechte. Bis die Ergebnisse vorliegen, dauert es noch recht lange, aber auch da dürfen wir gespannt sein.


----------



## UMueller (30. August 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....ich glaube mich gut erinnern zu können, dass ein Argument für die Einführung des ersten Baglimits für uns Angler auch der *sehr schlechte 2016er* Jahrgang war.



Ich meine es war der angeblich nicht aufgekommene 2015er Jahrgang. Der 2016er Jahrgang soll ja außergewöhnlich stark gewesen sein.
Grund für die Einführung Baglimit war aber auch das die Fangquote für Fischerei stark gesenkt werden sollte. Thünen hat dann die wohl eher geschätzten als tatsächlichen Anglerfänge genutzt und kam zu dem Ergebnis das der Dorschbestand größer sein müsste als bisher angenommen. So kam es dann wie´s kam. Quoten wurden neu berechnet, Fangquote Fischerei wieder rauf plus 900 to Minderfänge der Angler durch das Baglimit die ja den Fischern zugeschlagen wurden.


----------



## Grünknochen (30. August 2019)

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an einen gut sortierten Weinhandel. Starker 2016er Jahrgang. 2015 eher ne schlappe Nummer... 2019 könnte ne eher vollmundig spritzige Geschichte werden, wenn nicht...
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Das Ganze ist nix anderes als angeblich nachhaltige Mangelverwaltung. Die Dorschbestände sind sowohl quantitav, wie auch qualitativ derartig weit weg von einem gesunden und natürlichen Bestand, dass ich mich fast schon wundere, mit welcher Leidenschaft man um die Verteilung des fast schon flüchtigen Restbestandes kämpft...


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Danke für das Interview.
> 
> Wie so oft, auch hier sollte man mit politischen Entscheidungen den Anregung der Wissenschaft folgen.



Würde ich so, vor allem bei den nicht exakten Wissenschaften, nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ich bin Ende 50. Was "die Wissenschaft" oder "Experten" seit der Zeit, in der Gott nicht mehr für alles verantwortlich gemacht wurde, mit ihren Prognosen schon an Unfug herausgehauen haben, sprengt alle Grenzen. Nichts trinken vorm und beim Sport, damit man nicht soviel schwitzt und dabei wertvolle Mineralien verliert. So mancher, der diesen wissenschaftlichen Rat der 70er konsequent beherzigt hat, ist dabei ums Leben gekommen. Klassisches Beispiel auch das Ende der Ölvorkommen. Erster Termin war 1994. Hatten die über jeden Verdacht erhabenen Wissenschaftler und die "Ikonen" vom Club of Rome genau ausgerechnet. Dann 1998. Dann der Beginn der 2000er. Dann 2020. Kompletter Unfug. Hätte ich als Schüler in den 70ern meinen politisch entsprechend gepolten Lehrern gegenüber das nahe Ende des Erdölzeitalters angezweifelt, wäre ich erlledigt gewesen. Es folgte der saure Regen und "Le Waldsterben". Geschichte. Ab den 90ern war der Golfstrom als entscheidender Klimabeeinflusser ständiges Thema. Das Ozonloch fand in jeder Nachrichtensendung Erwähnung. Bis vor gut 10 Jahren. Wehe wieder mal, man hat es gewagt die Expertenmeinung anzuzweifeln. Tatsächlich aber genau so ein kompletter Unfug. Die Messmethoden waren so unwissenschaftlich, dass es weh tut. In 10 oder 20 Jahren wird man über den aktuellen Klimahype einer auf diesem Gebiet in den Kinderschuhen steckenden Wissenschaft genau so den Kopf schütteln, wie über die nicht eingetretenen Prophezeiungen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Jede Wette. Auch wenn mich heute so mancher wegen meines Zweifels gerne schlachten würde.

Die Ostsee muss man analytisch, was in dem Interview ja auch erwähnt wird, in mindestens 2 verschiedenen Bereiche teilen. Den westlichen, den wir deutschen Angler fast ausschließlich befischen, und die östlichen Bereiche. Für "unseren" westlichen Teil sind die windbedingten Frischwassereinbrüche extrem entscheidend für die Fischbestände. Sah man in der Vergangenheit doch immer wieder. Die können wir leider nicht beeinflussen. Beeinflussen kann man für entsprechende Fischarten sicherlich auch die Gestaltung einiger Laichgebiete. Netzfischerei ist natürlich ein sehr großer Faktor. Die muss sich im Rahmen halten und vor allem gewährleisten, dass nicht auf jede gefangene Tonne Unmengen an Beifischisch geopfert wird. Und sie darf, sehr entscheidend, Grund und Wasserpflanzen nicht beschädigen. Ernährungsgrundlage und Versteck für Unmengen an Jungfischen und sonstigen Lebewesen.

Die Ostsee mag im Vergleich ein "Meerchen" sein, wie Andal es oben nannte. Tatsächlich hat sie aber immer noch eine beträchtliche Größe und wird im Westen von Nordsee bzw. Atlantik in nicht unerheblichem Umfang dauerhaft gespeist. Ich habe für vorübergehende und sozialverträgliche Baglimits zwischen 8 und 12 Dorschen, einem halben Dutzend Meerforellen oder sogar einer Menge von ein paar Dutzend Heringen durchaus mal ein offenes Ohr. Semiprofessionelle Fangmengen müssen nicht sein. Würden wir Angler aber in der Lage sein die Ostsee-Fischbestände zu gefährden, dürften wir kaum ein Binnengewässer befischen. 8 Km² Tegernsee, 200.000 Km² westliche Ostsee. 25.000 mal so groß, mehr Wassertiefe. Jeder darf selber rechnen.

Last but not least eine kleine und nicht wirklich neue Überlegung, die sicher sehr umstritten ist. Mein Dutzend Küchendorsche, die ich der Ostsee in den letzten Jahren durchschnittlich entnommen habe, haben aufgehört andere Fische zu fressen. Was ich in deren Bäuchen so entdeckt habe, war nicht unbeträchtlich. Die von ihnen nicht gefressenen Futterfische können nun heranwachsen. Fressen ihrerseits aber natürlich auch wieder Fische. Habe ich nun dem Fischbestand geschadet, genutzt, oder wiegt sich das auf? Ich würde mich nicht trauen die Frage zu beantworten. 

Dürfen wir in der Ostsee nicht mehr fischen, fliegen Massen von Anglern dorthin, wo sie es dürfen. Ein Bärendienst für die Umwelt, ein heftiger Schlag für den innerdeutschen Tourismus, eine Nullnummer für die Ostsee. Nichts als blinder Aktionismus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. August 2019)

GeorgeB schrieb:


> Würde ich so, vor allem bei den nicht exakten Wissenschaften, nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ich bin Ende 50. Was "die Wissenschaft" oder "Experten" seit der Zeit, in der Gott nicht mehr für alles verantwortlich gemacht wurde, mit ihren Prognosen schon an Unfug herausgehauen haben, sprengt alle Grenzen. Nichts trinken vorm und beim Sport, damit man nicht soviel schwitzt und dabei wertvolle Mineralien verliert. So mancher, der diesen wissenschaftlichen Rat der 70er konsequent beherzigt hat, ist dabei ums Leben gekommen. Klassisches Beispiel auch das Ende der Ölvorkommen. Erster Termin war 1994.



Das durch neue Technologien Ölvorkommen in bis dahin unerreichbarer Tiefe erschlossen wurden, mit den heute bereits mehrfach eingetretenen Risiken ist dir bekannt? Forschung unterliegt Veränderung wie alles im Leben.

Warum? Unwissenheit ist nicht verboten



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Die Ostsee muss man analytisch, was in dem Interview ja auch erwähnt wird, in mindestens 2 verschiedenen Bereiche teilen. Den westlichen, den wir deutschen Angler fast ausschließlich befischen, und die östlichen Bereiche. Für "unseren" westlichen Teil sind die windbedingten Frischwassereinbrüche extrem entscheidend für die Fischbestände. Sah man in der Vergangenheit doch immer wieder. Die können wir leider nicht beeinflussen. Beeinflussen kann man für entsprechende Fischarten sicherlich auch die Gestaltung einiger Laichgebiete. Netzfischerei ist natürlich ein sehr großer Faktor. Die muss sich im Rahmen halten und vor allem gewährleisten, dass nicht auf jede gefangene Tonne Unmengen an Beifischisch geopfert wird. Und sie darf, sehr entscheidend, Grund und Wasserpflanzen nicht beschädigen. Ernährungsgrundlage und Versteck für Unmengen an Jungfischen und sonstigen Lebewesen.



Analytisch? Diejenigen, die analytisch daran gehen, hast du gerade abgekanzelt. Welche Basis für deine Analyse darf es sein? Morgenurin? Kaffesatz?

Gestaltung von Laichgebieten, ein interessanter Ansatz, also wie reduzierst du die Temperatur und erhöhst du den Sauerstoffgehalt?



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich heute so mancher wegen meines Zweifels gerne schlachten würde.



Wonach vergleichst du denn die Gewässer? Größe des Wasserkörpers? Größe der Oberfläche? Nährstoffgehalt? Produktivität?

Man kann Gewässer nicht einfach 1:1 vergleichen und solche Gewässer wie die Ostsee mit einem Voralpensee, das bringt doch nichts.

Nur um Angler davon abzuhalten, nicht woanders hin zu fliegen, halte ich  mit Verlaub für eine weitere Dummheit.

Wir müssen irgendwann begreifen, das unsere Umwelt nicht beliebig reproduzierbar ist. Also, was wir kaputt machen ist verloren und daher hat es einen unschätzbaren Wert, da wir wie du selbst feststellst, nicht wirklich einschätzen können, wie sich unserer Eingriff auswirkt.

Für mich wäre eine Aussetzung des Fanges, oder auch ein Baglimit von 2 oder 3 Stück ein Weg in die richtige Richtung, ich werde mich persönlich sehr zurückhalten und statt dessen lieber die ein oder andere Platte mit zu mir einladen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. August 2019)

GeorgeB schrieb:


> Was "die Wissenschaft" oder "Experten" seit der Zeit, in der Gott nicht mehr für alles verantwortlich gemacht wurde, mit ihren Prognosen schon an Unfug herausgehauen haben, sprengt alle Grenzen.



Jupp, "Wissenschaftler haben herausgefunden"... und nach ihrer Raucherpause gingen sie wieder rein 

Dieses Jahr Erhöhung der Quote um 70%, nächstes Jahr Reduzierung um 68%, dabei geht es mir nicht mal um die Ungleichbehandlung zwischen kommerzieller Fischerei und Hobbyanglern, aber bei diesem Hickhack muss man doch die Methode hinterfragen und nicht, wie unsere Kanzlerin bei der Atomkraft, in blinden Aktionismus ausbrechen.
Schützt unsere Ressourcen aber macht es mit Weitblick, der 3. WK kommt früh genug! (Ist n Scherz und keine Verschwörungstheorie, also locker durch die Hose atmen ;-) )


----------

